# fs:110 gal glass tank, canopy, gravel



## suzzie (Nov 15, 2010)

the fish have found a new home 
so Im now parting out the tank and the stand. 

Tank is a 110gal 48x18x32 TALL glass tank will sell for $350 its barely 7 months old. 
Open to offers

STAND SOLD!!!

black nice wood canopy, no lights mounted, but can be done if you choose that route, finishes off the top of the tank nicely, and muffles sound, and great for extra moveable storage $100 obo

Bucket (about 5gal pail worth) of natural colored (sand/tan) gravel substrate.
$30 for the whole pail

$425 if it goes together!

The tank is definately 2 strong person job plus a van or pick up truck. 
located in langley/walnut grove...can deliver for FIRM price in the lowermainland


----------



## suzzie (Nov 15, 2010)

make me an offer!


----------



## suzzie (Nov 15, 2010)

bumpin up


----------



## suzzie (Nov 15, 2010)

bumpity bump bump!


----------



## suzzie (Nov 15, 2010)

daily bump


----------



## suzzie (Nov 15, 2010)

open to offers


----------



## suzzie (Nov 15, 2010)

Taking offers on everything!


----------



## suzzie (Nov 15, 2010)

bumping up!


----------



## dZilla (Dec 30, 2010)

would you sell the hood separately?


----------



## suzzie (Nov 15, 2010)

yes absolutley, everything can go seperately


----------



## suzzie (Nov 15, 2010)

bumping up!


----------



## dZilla (Dec 30, 2010)

pic of the hood?


----------



## suzzie (Nov 15, 2010)

hope to have some photos tomorrow!


----------



## 240sx (Sep 4, 2010)

photos yes please! been wanting to come check it out but no time!


----------

